# Modifying Forms



## KenpoTess (Jun 29, 2002)

Ok.. Here's my dilemma if you can call it that.. 
I've got a bad knee all the time and the other periodically.  I've started on Long 4 and the Destructive Kneel is soooo Bad for my knees.  Is there a modification that would be allowable in EPAK?

there's quite a few close kneel stances that I find painful also.. so what would be a better choice for me and others who have this issue?

Thanks

Tess


----------



## Rainman (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *Ok.. Here's my dilemma if you can call it that..
> I've got a bad knee all the time and the other periodically.  I've started on Long 4 and the Destructive Kneel is soooo Bad for my knees.  Is there a modification that would be allowable in EPAK?
> ...



Do the tek on someone just how it is in the form and find out how much you really need to drop to follow the guidelines of the tek.  Weight distribution is 50/50.  You should find that the drop is significantly less once applied to the tek for the "leg cks".


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 29, 2002)

then yes we need to adjust the technique for you.... a slight kneel appears the answer..... 

:asian:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 30, 2002)

KenpoTessMania,

  I have seen similar dilemna with other folks over the years (like me and them thar fancy jump spin kicks that my old spindley hips just CANNOT handle), the better instructors/Master Instructors/Senseis/Guros usually are understanding of such things.

  The point driven home to me was, teach the student the way you are taught TRADITIONALLY/CLASSICALLY, and if asked simply explain why you do it differently....


Behave! ;-)


----------



## matthewgreenland (Jun 30, 2002)

I agree with GD - with the slight kneel - I am pretty sure that the "slight kneel" would be along the lines of a "modified forward bow."  The modified forward bow would be a forward bow stance with the rear heel raised up off of the ground.  This is a hybrid between the close kneel and forward by.  

Hey Golden Dragon - 
Is this what the slight kneel resembles?

Hope to be of some help...


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 30, 2002)

Ok.. This is good.. Rainman.. I shall work with opponents (or should I say victims *chuckles* Might help me memorize better too!~)


Dennis, thanks I wanted your blessing.. *grins*  Michael suggested the same thing but we thought better than just to change before asking our Instructor ~!

StickdummyPete.. Me Behave? Since when ? Ha!~!  Oh yeah well those warmups you have me do.. remember.. half.. quarter.. full..They are Killer on my knees~!!  But I sure can do pushups.. *snickers* Old man..*winks.. *runs very fast and blocks.. keeping elbows IN~! * 

Matthew.. sounds like it to me~!! I'm gonna try all ~!

Thanks all )

Tess


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matthewgreenland _*
> Hey Golden Dragon -
> Is this what the slight kneel resembles?
> *



Sounds good to me.

:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 1, 2002)

Ok.. I've tried the modified kneel ... I'm pondering now because It's not going to  give me the ability to gain the torque nor break/sprain the opponents ankle..much less get 'to' the opponent from where I'm standing. sooo what to do..


----------



## Seig (Jul 1, 2002)

Had you asked ME that, I would have told you, step on the ankle before you twist and the torque would have had the same effect....But the input will be interesting just the same.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jul 2, 2002)

Seig,

  Please show me the KenpoTessmania specified kneeling kenpo krush type technique tonight at work. 

I was thinking.....................:erg:

scary huh?


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Had you asked ME that, I would have told you, step on the ankle before you twist and the torque would have had the same effect....But the input will be interesting just the same. *



oh sure.. pull the 'sigh' on me.. un unh.. not going to work ~!!
I was asking the masses for a suggestion.. you were too busy 'poking' me last night.. and having everyone in the studio poke me with their fingers.. and I couldn't even get to my *APD*  Sheeeeeesh..

ruhoh.. Think I'm in trouble now.. *innocent looks*


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *Ok.. Here's my dilemma if you can call it that..
> I've got a bad knee all the time and the other periodically.  I've started on Long 4 and the Destructive Kneel is soooo Bad for my knees.  Is there a modification that would be allowable in EPAK?
> ...



No chance!

If me, and Seig have to do 360 dgree jump spin kicks, then so do you!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Says who or is that whom hahaa.. Hey I have almost 11 yrs on Seig.. no way jose am I doing any  jump spinning any kinda kicks.. I think I'm grandfathered (mothered) outta that  stuff~!!!

*looking for approval from the big guy*


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jul 2, 2002)

Tess.


AMEN!!!!! SISTER


If the good Lord had wanted "geezers" to fly....................

heh-heh


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *Tess.
> 
> ...



Hahaa too funny Pete~!! Dat's right.. This Geezerette is keeping her feets planting on Terra Firma For sure~!!!
Hey you coming tonight?


----------



## Seig (Jul 2, 2002)

What good is it being the Head INstructor if no one listens to you?:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *What good is it being the Head INstructor if no one listens to you?:rofl: *



Maybe these "radicals" need to be reduced in rank! 

That'll teach them!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Bite me :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jul 2, 2002)

Nah, it wouldn't do any good.  They have all decided they want to be blue belts.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Nah, it wouldn't do any good.  They have all decided they want to be blue belts. *



Ohhh Let me at you~!!  Blue belt~! *growls low in throat***


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> Bite me :rofl: *



Ouch! I believe I just got bitten by those gerbils!:wah:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> Ohhh Let me at you~!!  Blue belt~! *growls low in throat*** *



Are you kidding? It sounds like meowing to me. Blue belts can barely open their eyes at this point!:burp:


----------



## Seig (Jul 3, 2002)

Man, you are going to get me hurt for sure:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Are you kidding? It sounds like meowing to me. Blue belts can barely open their eyes at this point!:burp: *



Maybe blue belts can't open their eyes.. This Lass 'sees' with her eyes closed.. *winks*


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey Ricardo.. Come on up.. I need an Uki..  I'm working on Long 4 .. *diabolical grin*


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jul 3, 2002)

Tess,

  Remember the classic lines from the Addams (#2 movie?) kids at summer camp during lifeguarding/water safety

 "I'll be the Victim" by the budding blonde bimbette

And like Wednsday said

"All of you life..........."


Class tonight??


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *Tess,
> 
> ...



Hahaha Yeah Pete.. I do recall that one.. Too True~!!!
Yeppers.. Class tonight   None tomorrow as Seig's got the 12 hour.. Lucky him.. NOT

See ya tonight~!  
Oh yeah.. you are 'hired' to do some stick work on him.. He's been having much to much fun 'poking' me hahahaaa


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *Hey Ricardo.. Come on up.. I need an Uki..  I'm working on Long 4 .. *diabolical grin* *



Why do I sense a trap???


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jul 3, 2002)

Nah,

You're just justifiably PARANOID!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *Nah,
> 
> You're just justifiably PARANOID! *



Hey. Mr. Stick, don't let Tess set me up as one of your targets. I'll meet her price, and then some! Let the bidding begin!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Man, you are going to get me hurt for sure:rofl: *



No worries, us 3rd Dans stick together! Dogs, or no dogs!:samurai:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> No worries, us 3rd Dans stick together! Dogs, or no dogs!:samurai: *



it's not the dogs that should worry you.. *wg*


----------



## Seig (Jul 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> it's not the dogs that should worry you.. *wg* *


That's right!  The cat is deadly! :roflmao:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 3, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> That's right!  The cat is deadly! :roflmao: *



*narrows eyes.. Tossing arms in air..MEN~!!!!!


Hey Pete.. if you're here reading this and chuckling.. great workout tonight~.. how come Seig always calls line up when it's our turn to spar though??  

Adding balls and pads to my wish list 

I guess I could work on Long 4 all day and night tomorrow.. with Seig going off on a 12 hour.. some 4th !~ 
oh well.. 
I hope you all have a happy safe one.. 
yeah even  you Ricardo.. 

Signed.. The Cat..


----------



## big351stang (Jul 3, 2002)

poke                          poke                          poke




oh and by the way poke.

hey any time you ask for your APD i bring it. do it not??? 

whats this needing a person to work w/ were am i durring all this. oh wait thats right im there too, im the one beside you that cant figure this out.  

whats wrong w/ the jump spinning kicks i like them just fine thank you very much.

Pete my be an old man but he is on w/ a lot of spunk. my hats off to you!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> That's right!  The cat is deadly! :roflmao: *



Right, that's cause all cats are psycho! After all dogs are mans best friend!


----------



## Seig (Jul 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Right, that's cause all cats are psycho! After all dogs are mans best friend! *


After all, why is it that dogs are man best freind and women get diamonds?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _*
> *narrows eyes.. Tossing arms in air..MEN~!!!!!
> 
> Adding balls and pads to my wish list
> ...


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jul 4, 2002)

I don't know if this'll help, but in the kneel stances there shouldn't be a great deal of pressure on your knees. Is it that you've problems with flexing them?

One thing I'd suggests, if it helps, is that you check your posture--maybe even turn sideways to a mirror to see whether your back's straight and your chin is up. Also, maybe, look to seee if the upper body's being held rigidly. Mostly, it's been my (limited, admittedly) experience that students having trouble with the kneels are a) slumping with their chin down, b) tightening the upper torso a lot.

Again, I don't know if this is even the problem. But I'm 49, I have mildly-arthritic knees on X-ray (running down hills in grad school, I suspect), and my right knee has improved drastically since kenpo. And I hit pretty low stances, having been taught them by a woman who did a lot of ballet and is a foot shorter than I am. Just in case the weight distribution is the issue, try: for a right closed kneel, put your weight on the leading edge of the right foot and "pull" your hips forward a bit; the left thigh should be tensed. For a right wide kneel, just turn the knee out of course, but keep the left thigh tensed and the weight on the forward edge of the right foot.

Oh, one other thing. I avoid jumping kicks of any kind--and throughout late brown belt, I had intermittent problems with sore knees and heels that came from what appeared to be my love of stomping. It came to be my impression that brown belts love stomping--any chance that this, or landing jumping kicks on stiffened rather than bent knees, or lifting your feet off the mat in kata, is the problem?

Anyway, hope this helps. It's the pits when you're at the movies, or driving, and your knees start aching.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _




*winks to Dennis

glad someone realized who ' the cat' is.... Chuckles


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> 
> *I don't know if this'll help, but in the kneel stances there shouldn't be a great deal of pressure on your knees. Is it that you've problems with flexing them?
> 
> ...



Robert, 
Thank you for your input..  My right knee is the naughty one.. not sure what's with it.. but going into any kind of deep stance bending it.. even a deep horse it hurts like all get out..  and oh yeah.. sitting in a cars back seat.. I'm in misery as I am at the movie theater too.. ~!
I'll give your suggestions a try~!   This getting old is for the birds~! Ha ~!

Have a good safe one~
Tess


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big351stang _
> 
> *poke                          poke                          poke
> 
> ...




Poke poke poke and oh yeah another POKE~! Hahaa yeah Bill.. you are  the best partner I could ask for )  *g* You do bring me my APD ~!!

and I wasn't referring to having a partner.. duh.. you and I need our own Uki's to play with.. silly.. ones we can cart around with us hahaaa..

umm you know me.. Jump any kicks.. pffts.. and well since I have you.. why should I even attempt them~!!  *chuckles*


and and hey wait a Minute.. what's this Old Man stuff with Pete.. Pssssst Bill.. Pete's a year younger than I am~!!!! *grrrrrrs*


oh btw.. POKE~!


----------



## big351stang (Jul 4, 2002)

hey someone else called him an old man i didnt start that i was taking up for him. and who said your older that him. 
our Uki's do suck dont they. they are wimps. we need some good high quality mail order Uki's   we will just get rid of the ones we have  :flushed:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> After all, why is it that dogs are man best freind and women get diamonds? *



Not to worry, diamonds fall in value, and the market is gutted with them. Dogs, never lose value, they don't talk back, are unconditional in acceptance, and never hog the checkbook!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _



Hey, I could look at those all day!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big351stang _
> 
> *hey someone else called him an old man i didnt start that i was taking up for him. and who said your older that him.
> our Uki's do suck dont they. they are wimps. we need some good high quality mail order Uki's   we will just get rid of the ones we have  :flushed: *



Hahaaa well He is a year younger than I am~!! So guess when I did the math. (ruhoh) I figured out I'm elder~! *snickers*

Yeah . high quality Mail order Ukis.. none of these  blow up dolls.. *chuckles *


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Hey, I could look at those all day! *



Nothing like staring into the den of the tiger..


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> Nothing like staring into the den of the tiger..  *



Poor Seig, I wonder what it's like to live in terror, day in, day out?


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jul 4, 2002)

Kenpotess:

I forgot one other thing. One of my students, who's an MD, suggested that I throw down a fistful of Advil BEFORE working out--aspirin's an anticoagulant, and tylenol associated with liver problems, apparently--the logic being that the anti-inflammatory would mean that I wouldn't be stressing/slapping an already-inflamed joint, which would only increase the injury. My regular doctor confirmed this, and it does seem to hellp a lot--so you might check with your doc, and try it.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Poor Seig, I wonder what it's like to live in terror, day in, day out? *



You're just cruising Ricardo~!!!

Seig's slumbering like a lamb right now.. or bear more aptly ~!
I better not go where I'm tempted to.. :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> 
> *Kenpotess:
> 
> I forgot one other thing. One of my students, who's an MD, suggested that I throw down a fistful of Advil BEFORE working out--aspirin's an anticoagulant, and tylenol associated with liver problems, apparently--the logic being that the anti-inflammatory would mean that I wouldn't be stressing/slapping an already-inflamed joint, which would only increase the injury. My regular doctor confirmed this, and it does seem to hellp a lot--so you might check with your doc, and try it. *



Funny you should mention that Robert,  I tend to swallow a few excedrin before class and when I forget to, I do notice I'm much tighter after classes.. than when I take them.. and also my knee doesn't bother me as much when I do .. Thanks~!!!
any little bit helps~!!

Tess


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Yep, never tick off a bear before he finishes with his nap, or his meal!:soapbox:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Yep, never tick off a bear before he finishes with his nap, or his meal!:soapbox: *




seems to me. .you guys just love to sidle around the real topic.. Hahaa.. and I'm not talking Long 4 anymore.. Thanks to Dennis. )

Fine.. you San Dan's stick together.. Me and my little self will go sit in the corner


----------



## Seig (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Hey, I could look at those all day! *


Mine! :samurai: :armed: :jedi1: :biggun: :zap: :2pistols: :mp5: :bazook: :apv: :bomb: :teleport: :shock: :shotgun: :rockets: :lasma: :ripper: :snipe2: :machgunr: :daf: :snipe: :enfo: :shooter: :ak47: :sig: :tank: 
The Hit Man


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big351stang _
> 
> "our Uki's do suck dont they. they are wimps. we need some good high quality mail order Uki's   we will just get rid of the ones we have"
> 
> Hey now...I offered Alex plenty of times to be Uki...you just don't beat on him enough.  I'll admit I'm a wimp, I hate to be the Uki and poor Chad, I think I'm driving him nutty.  I keep falling in an indian style instead of face down (not purposely though, promise).  If ya want an Uki have Alex, really I don't think he'll be missed too much at home.  He He!!!  Plus we're working on our techs. just like you are...who says we don't need a few good Uki's too.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Mine! :samurai: :armed: :jedi1: :biggun: :zap: :2pistols: :mp5: :bazook: :apv: :bomb: :teleport: :shock: :shotgun: :rockets: :lasma: :ripper: :snipe2: :machgunr: :daf: :snipe: :enfo: :shooter: :ak47: :sig: :tank:
> The Hit Man *



I bow to you!:asian: 

I would never infuriate the Hit Man!


----------



## big351stang (Jul 5, 2002)

Blow up dolls who got those. You hiding something from me? :roflmao:    never mind i dont want to know.

Alex who ever said he was a good Uki. Ive never said that. Fun to beat on but never a good Uki. Besides his beatings are going to get harder her soon if things dont change, :wah: :hammer: and hes not going to be able to Uki for anyone.   You under belts have to grab one of the belts lower that you and make them Uki for you. If they are no good well you msut teach them, the way i was tought. the hard way.


----------



## Klondike93 (Jul 5, 2002)

Is this your name because you have a 351 in a mustang? 





:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big351stang _
> 
> *Blow up dolls who got those. You hiding something from me? :roflmao:    never mind i dont want to know.
> 
> Alex who ever said he was a good Uki. Ive never said that. Fun to beat on but never a good Uki. Besides his beatings are going to get harder her soon if things dont change, :wah: :hammer: and hes not going to be able to Uki for anyone.   You under belts have to grab one of the belts lower that you and make them Uki for you. If they are no good well you msut teach them, the way i was tought. the hard way. *


Until morale improves, the beatings will continue!:EG:


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *Is this your name because you have a 351 in a mustang?
> 
> ...


He does, but he is not allowed to drive it!:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Until morale improves, the beatings will continue!:EG: *[/QUOTe
> ...


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jul 5, 2002)

Beatings?   Did some one say Beatings??????


Seig, 

  Sounds like its time for administration of "Rattan 101" to begin.


Now is it gonna be it Alex?

Billy?? Hmmmmmmm? Old man huh??

  Didn't think I caught that peering through my tri-focals huh?

Seig - Remind me to bring my drywall tools and a tub O'mud when Billy gets to see the rest of the technique that got him "hopping"
on Wed :erg: 

Heh-heh..............


Have a great weekend you MANIACS!!!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big351stang _
> 
> *Blow up dolls who got those. You hiding something from me? :roflmao:    never mind i dont want to know.
> 
> Gee you're with me every night.. and you don't see me carrying round a big black bag do ya~!!!  where could I possibly hide one of 'those' dolls hahahaa..  Besides.. one 'kick' and it would :CTF:*


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *Beatings?   Did some one say Beatings??????
> 
> ...





Maniacs is as Maniac's does~!!!
Ha..  Mud did you say Mud?  *rubs hands together.. I like mud ~!!

Remind Seig not to  read Tecs at work.... *nodding.. he will know what you mean ~!


----------



## big351stang (Jul 5, 2002)

Ha who says im not aloud to drive my stang. right now im choosing not to till it gets totaly done being put togeather.

Yes please do hold a Uki taining class. i think it would greatly help, in a few ways.


----------



## big351stang (Jul 5, 2002)

Hey now i dont want to play Hey Cool Aid. besides thats Jens thing. DO waht you wnat to me just dont get me in trouble for breaking anything. Ill stand my ground on that fact that it wasnt my fought the whole time.:boing2: 

Oh and Id liek to see the rest of that one tech. that put me up on the wall, there MR Pete.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jul 5, 2002)

Billy,

  If WE (collectively) can ever get you past that poor Gran Mal seizure modification of the DiJourno Stuffed Crust Cheese pizza dance we'll be going places.

At least thats what it looked like to me:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Hell YOU were laughing too

Thats one of the Penchat Silat Jurus for kicks, but my palsied mind can't remember the number..........:erg:

Kinda kewl huh?


Jen? Wheres Jen when you need a new doorway made?


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Hey Dummy, you are a third, you are supposed to help me administer the beatings, sheesh!:wink2: *



Sorry, I thought I was in trouble with the Hit Man for looking at the "Eyes" attachmmet.

Anyway, give me the names, and I'll dispatch those people in a hurry!:sniper: 

(Besides, DC put them on there for me to look. he's to blame)


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big351stang _
> 
> *Ha who says im not aloud to drive my stang. right now im choosing not to till it gets totaly done being put togeather.
> 
> Yes please do hold a Uki taining class. i think it would greatly help, in a few ways.    *


I thought droving it was too hazardous to your freedom/driver's license!:rofl: So you had to wait for a while:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


No, looking is ok.  Staring all day will get you a new set of fingers in the eyes.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> No, looking is ok.  Staring all day will get you a new set of fingers in the eyes. *



I take that as a threat! I will comply with your commands!


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2002)

No, not a threat, just a statement of fact.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *No, not a threat, just a statement of fact. *



And what is the difference???:rofl:


----------



## big351stang (Jul 5, 2002)

Oh driving the stang is very good for my helth. It gives me the rush that a human needs and takes care of the itch that only a loud car and scratch. :ultracool  :ultracool :ultracool


----------



## big351stang (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *Billy,
> 
> ...


----------



## big351stang (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> 
> Jen? Wheres Jen when you need a new doorway made? [/B]





Jen is out working for some company helping to put in doorways in old houses in her spare time


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 5, 2002)

Well Billy and I have reached all of the first 10 in Long 4.. Now we are seeing all sorts of circular stuff.. yeppers.. and boy another Deep kneel  stance. .egad.. Twirling wings.. here I go again~!!!

psst.. Chronuss is sitting right next to me on the other puter posting away hahaha. he's not found this thread yet. oops. Busted.. he just asked me where I am.. *chuckles .. 

I think Seig's on his way to work.. he better be~!!!

I've seen those twitches of yours Billy.. yep.. they are most definitely twitches. not seizures.. But I bet between Sensei and Pete.. they can arrange the seizures..  tis ok.. we have 'sticks' to put between your teeth~!!!..
:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> And what is the difference???:rofl: *


Threats are usually empty.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Threats are usually empty. *



Yeah, usually. But I'm always looking just the same! You ain't gonna fool this old man.:samurai:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 6, 2002)

You dont think so Eh..........


----------



## Seig (Jul 6, 2002)

trying to fool you.  I told you it was not a threat.  Geez!!!


----------



## big351stang (Jul 6, 2002)

hahaha if one of them made me have a seizure I might bite through one of the sticks


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jul 6, 2002)

Tess,

 Can hardly wait to see the Long 4 stuff, sounds like the gateways to the MA Abyss are opening up for you too.

(Dunno if Billy can handle the raw knowledge power though, might turn into a monster or sumfin)

 That is the place Seig and I go just outside of hearing distance and mutter & murmer all kinds of arcane mumbo-jumbo, and mystically twirl our hands around in the air. 

then turn and look evilly at someone, smiling and nodding our heads......................


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *Tess,
> 
> ...



*dry washing hands together.. wicked gleam sparkling in my eyes.. do Tell Pete.. ~!!! 
Funny how closely related the Parental Abyss is to MA Abyss.. I do recall muttering and murmuring all kinds of arcane mumbo-jumbo many a moment at my daughter who turns 20 Today.. ~!!
Egad.. I'm getting old~!!!
*looking round for something to 'swat at'


----------



## big351stang (Jul 6, 2002)

OMG she turned 20.oh no run! hide! save yourself!


Oh wait i knew she was 20 oops. hehehe:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 6, 2002)

No way..................


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *No way.................. *



Yep Way~!!  She's 20 Today~

Just got back from a pig roast at Fuzzys' house.. Thanks Jani!! Great everything ~ )

now to crash and watch a movie ~!!

*happily replete mother of a 20 yr old *


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



You murderers! You kill, you eat, and no conscience!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> You murderers! You kill, you eat, and no conscience! *



Who said I killed it? Yeah I ate some.. and No conscience? more like Unconcious.. M'ere Ricardo.. let me have you meet some Good ole boys from West Virginia.. *humming a ditty sounding very similar to dualing banjo's*


----------



## Seig (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> You murderers! You kill, you eat, and no conscience! *


Yeah, but I'm ok with that.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Meet some Goood Ole Boys? I'll pass on that deal!:rofl: 

I am safe in my own territory. This is where I'm at my srongest!:samurai:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Yeah, but I'm ok with that. *



Hit men always are!:sniper:


----------



## Seig (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Maybe one of these days i'll bring a contingent down to see you.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Maybe one of these days i'll bring a contingent down to see you.:rofl: *



Whoa, It's a good thing I had a great workout yesterday, I'm gonna need it.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 7, 2002)

Troops heading in from the west sir.......

:mp5: :mp5: :mp5: :mp5: 
:mp5: :mp5: :mp5: :mp5:


----------



## Seig (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Whoa, It's a good thing I had a great workout yesterday, I'm gonna need it. *


Resistance is pointless!:jediduel:


----------



## big351stang (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Resistance is pointless!:jediduel: *





:asian: as many of us have learned :asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Resistance is pointless!:jediduel: *



NO, Tong Po is here, and I will take up the gauntlet!:samurai:


----------



## Seig (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big351stang _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


at least you learned, so many don't...until it is too late :EG:


----------



## Seig (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> NO, Tong Po is here, and I will take up the gauntlet!:samurai: *


I don't recall dropping it....a.re you sure you want to do that? :angel:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> I don't recall dropping it....a.re you sure you want to do that? :angel: *



You, you must be tired of living!:samurai: 

It'll just take me to show you!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



So that's what you guys did with my silk glove.. sheesh.. *picking it up .. Now you two go find a costume rental place and get your own Gauntlet.. 
MEN~!!!!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Well, lets see............Hey, We could do the "Blues Brothers" thing. I always did like those shades! We'd be perfect!


----------



## Seig (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Well, lets see............Hey, We could do the "Blues Brothers" thing. I always did like those shades! We'd be perfect! *


Iguess I have to be the fat one  Just a warning, I can *NOT* carry a tune.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jul 11, 2002)

Seigs right!

 I caught him singing at work, he ACTUALLY made some skunks and a groundhog HOWL like a Coyote!

Strangest thing eye dun ever seen  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jul 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *Seigs right!
> 
> ...


and Damn good harmony we all made too!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> and Damn good harmony we all made too! *



So much for protecting America!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 14, 2002)




----------



## Klondike93 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> * *




 Are you saying do the techniques as a form? If yes, I have done the yellow belt techniques this way a couple of times.


:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> So much for protecting America!  *


If you had ever heard me sing, you would know that it is damn good protection for America!  No one wants to be within 20 miles of my singing!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> If you had ever heard me sing, you would know that it is damn good protection for America!  No one wants to be within 20 miles of my singing! *



I stand corrected!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _*
> Are you saying do the techniques as a form? If yes, I have done the yellow belt techniques this way a couple of times.
> *



Hee hee not just the Yellow but all belt levels.......

SKA........ "The Secret Forms"


:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Jul 16, 2002)

I haven't had the chance to try the other belt techniques yet, but I really was planning on trying it. So far I've just done the yellow belt techniques. 


:asian:


----------

